# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Emniyet dinlemeleri UTAH üzerinden mi sızdırılıyor

## bozok

*EMNİYET DİNLEMELERİ TüRKİYE'YE UTAH üZERİNDEN Mİ SIZDIRILIYOR?*



Bilindiği gibi Türkiye’yi karıştıran, tartışmalara neden olan pek çok belge Utah üzerinden geliyor. Utah’ta bulunan bir grup, çeşitli internet siteleri aracılığıyla bu belgeleri yayınlıyor. Ve bu belgeler kısa sürede Türkiye’nin gündemine oturuyor. ülkeyi karıştıran bu yayınlar hangileri? ünce bunu hatırlayalım:

Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt’ın Genelkurmay Başkanlığı görevine geleceği günlerde kendisine karşı yoğun bir kampanya başlatıldı. Kampanyayı yürütenler, Türkiye’de önemli isimlere Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın Yahudi kökenli olduğuna dair mesajlar çekti. Başta yandaş medya ve internet siteleri kaynağı meçhul bu bilgileri sayfalarına taşıdı. Söz konusu haberde, Orgeneral Büyükanıt’ın dedesi Mehmet Yaşar Efendi’nin Birinci Dünya Savaşı’nda İngilizler ile birlikte hareket ettiği anlatıldı, resmi görevli Mehmet Efendi’nin Yahudi İstihbarat ürgütü *“Nili”* adına çalıştığı yazıldı. Ve bu kaynağı meçhul iddiaya göre Mehmet Efendi sonunda Osmanlı istihbaratı tarafından infaz edildi.

Odatv.com bu kaynağı meçhul haberin kodlarını çözmeye çalıştı. Bu meçhul kaynağın bir özelliği dikkat çekiciydi: Kaynak Ortadoğu tarihi konusunda oldukça geniş bir bibliyografyaya sahipti. Akademik bir formasyonla bu iddiayı yazmıştı ve birçok kitaba atıfta bulunmuştu.
*şimdi bu notu unutmayınız.* Devam edelim...

Bu kaynağı meçhul yayınlarla yapılmak istenen açıktı. Cemaate karşı hoşgörülü olduğu bilinen Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’ün görev süresinin dolmasıyla Genelkurmay Başkanı olacak Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt’ın engellenmesiydi. *TSK'nın en üst makamına gelecek ismi yıpratarak orduyu gözden düşürmekti.*

Peki, bu kaynağı meçhul iddiaları yayınlayan site hangisiydi: 

*“kursadhareketi.org”.* Alıcı ismi olarak Alperen Türk adı kullanılmıştı. Site, kendisine hem *"Kurt"* ismi hem de alıcısı *"Alperen Türk"* adıyla; milliyetçi bir görüntü vermeye çalıştığı gözlerden kaçmadı. 

Görünümü milliyetçi olan sitenin içeriği oldukça dini nitelikteydi. Yani meçhul kaynak isimlerle kendini saklıyor ancak yayınlarla bu örtüyü tam kapatamıyordu.

Devam edelim...

Kaynağı meçhul Utah merkezli servis sağlayıcı yayınlarına devam etti.
Kamuoyunda* “Genelkurmay Andıcı”* olarak bilinen belge TSK’nın bazı gazeteciler, yazarlar, işadamları ile ilgili raporlarını içeriyordu. 

Genelkurmay Savcılığı’nın açıkladığına göre belge 12 Ekim 2006 tarihinde ordudan çalınmıştı. Genelkurmay'ın yaptığı çalışmalara göre bu belge önce Utah’a gitmiş ve buradan Türkiye'ye servis edilmişti.

*Bitmedi:* Bunun dışında Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral üzden ürnek’e ait olduğu iddia edilen ve içinde darbe planlarının anlatıldığı günlükler de Utah üzerinden Türkiye'ye gelmişti... Bu günlükler “denizcilersitesi.com” adresinde yayınlanmıştı. İlginçtir, bu adres de Utah üzerinden bir servis sağlayıcısından alınmıştı.

Hatırlatma yapalım. üünkü yandaş medya deyince aklınıza hemen siyasal İslamcı çizgisindeki gazeteler, dergiler geliyor. Oysa hem andıç hem darbe günlükleri ilk olarak Nokta Dergisi'nde yayınlandı.

Nokta Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Alper Görmüş, darbe günlüklerini; Nokta dergisi yazarı Ahmet şık ise andıç belgelerini haber yaptı…
Ahmet şık, Radikal gazetesinin Kuzey Irak muhabiriydi. Radikal'den atılınca bugünün Taraf Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Alev Er yönetiminde Aktüel’de çalıştı. Sonra Taraf'a geçti. *AB fonlarını Türkiye'de dağıtan Henrich Böll Vakfı* yöneticisi Yonca Verdioğlu’nun eşi.

Alper Görmüş ile beraber Medyakronik'te çalıştılar. Alper Görmüş ise daha bilindik bir isim; bugün Taraf Gazetesi'nin köşe yazarı.

Utah merkezli kimliği meçhul kaynağın haberlerini kullananaların hemen çoğunluğunun Taraf'ta çalışmış olması ilginçti.

*Durun daha bitmedi:* Bu tür haberleri sadece Nokta, Taraf yapmadı. Yandaş medya da bu haberlere çok ilgi gösterdi. Onların haber kaynakları ise artık hiç şaşırtıcı değildi. Ordu hakkında yolsuzluk iddiaları yayınlayan *“yolsuzluk.com”, “rusvet.cjb.net”, “soygun.cjb.net”* gibi siteler de Utah’dan alınmıştı.

*Görüldüğü gibi Utah gizli devlet belgelerinin yayınlandığı bir odak haline gelmişti.*

Peki, olayın biraz daha ayrıntısına girelim. Bu işleyiş nasıl gerçekleşiyordu?

üalınan belgeler Türkiye’de internet bağlantısı olmayan bir bilgisayarda elektronik ortama kopyalanıp, ardından herhangi bir internet kafeden mail olarak Utah’a gönderildi.

Utah’tan sahte isimle site alan alıcı ise bunu siteye ekledi. Böylelikle bu belgeler ilk olarak yayınlanmış oldu.

Bu yayın hemen Türkiye'deki yandaş medyanın kulağına fısıldandı. Ve yandaş medya Utah adını geçirmeden ilgili sitenin adını kullanarak haberi yapıyordu. Böylece hem haberi veriyor hem yasal sorgulamadan kurtulmuş oluyorlardı. üünkü onlar yayınlanmış bir belgeyi haber yapıyorlardı.

Utah'taki kaynak da kendisini rahatça saklıyordu.
üzetle şebekenin hareket tarzı böyleydi…

Gelelim merakla beklenen soruya:* Bu işleri organize eden kimliği meçhul kaynaklar kimdi?*

Her şeyden önce Genelkurmay arşivlerine ya da devlet kademelerindeki gizli belgelere Türkiye’de ancak istihbarat ya da emniyet kuvvetlerinin ulaşabileceği biliniyor.

Utah’tan bu belgeyi alan kişi ise doğal olarak bu emniyet ya da istihbarat yapısı ile ilişkili olmak durumunda. Bu da Utah’ta bulunan ve emniyet kuvvetleri ile ilişkili bulunan ve ordu karşıtı olarak bilinen isimleri odak haline getiriyor.

Bunlardan biri hakkında dün haber yapmıştık; Emrullah Uslu Utah’ta Ortadoğu Araştırmaları Enstitüsü’nde doktora yapan bir komiserdi.
Bu kimliği meçhul kaynak Taraf Gazetesi yazarı komiser Emrullah Uslu olabilir mi? Nitekim Askeri Savcılık da böyle düşünmüş olacak ki Emrullah Uslu hakkında soruşturma başlattı. Soruşturma henüz sonuçlanmadı.

Ama en azından *Utah'la başlayıp Taraf Gazetesi ile biten ilişkiler ağı*nın nasıl işlediği ortaya çıkmış oldu.

Bu ilişkiler bugün hala sürmektedir. (Bakınız Taraf Gazetesi manşetleri.)

*Odatv.com*


*YARIN:* CEMAATİN UTAH'TAKİ GüCü NEDİR?

14 Ekim 2008

----------


## bozok

*İşTE CEMAATİN UTAH SIRLARI!*
 
Günlerdir Utah hakkında yaptığımız haberlerin ardından bugün cemaatin buradaki varlığından bahsetmek istiyoruz.

ünce bilmeyenler için Utah’tan biraz söz edelim.
ABD’nin batı bölgesinde yer alan Utah eyaleti, kayalıklar, çöller, akarsular, ormanlar gibi hemen hemen bütün doğal yer şekillerinin göründüğü zengin bir coğrafyaya sahip. 
Nüfusu 2,2 milyonun üzerinde. 
Diğer eyaletler ile karşılaştırıldığında sakin bir yapıda olan Utah’ta ilk dikkatinizi çeken olgu Mormon etkisi oluyor. 19. yüzyılda Hıristiyan kilisesinden kopan Mormonlar İncil’i kabul etmekle beraber kendi kitapları da olan bir tarikat. 
Eyaletin çoğunluğunu oluşturan Mormonlar, eyalette muhafazakar dünyayı önemli oranda belirliyorlar. 

Mormonlar sayesinde eyalette yaşanan bazı tartışma başlıkları da size tanıdık gelecek. Bunlardan biri alkol meselesi. 
İçki kullanımı eyalette yasal kısıtlamalar ile sağlanıyor. üye olmadan barlara girilemediği gibi eyalet sınırları içinde satılan içkilerin alkol oranları çok düşük. üünkü Mormonlar içki kullanmıyor ve kullanılmasını kısıtlıyor. 
Mormonların bir diğer özelliği çok çocuk yapmaları. Bu nedenle Utah’taki aileler çok çocuklu. Yani, Mormon kilisesi Tayyip Erdoğan gibi çok çocuk sahibi olmayı özendiriyor. 

Gelelim meselenin bizi ilgilendiren yönüne…
Mormonlar yönetimindeki Utah, Cemaatin övgü ile söz ettiği bir eyalet. 
Cemaat neredeyse kendine Utah eyaletini örnek almış durumda. Buradaki uygulamaların Türkiye’de de olabileceğini düşünüyorlar. 
Bunu isteyenler yeni de değil. 1960’lı yıllarda ABD’ye giden Korkut üzal gibi isimler Mormonlarla ilişkiye geçip, Türkiye’ye dini bütün olarak dönmüşlerdi.
Yani Mormonlar’ın Türkiye ilişkisi hiç yeni değil. Ancak son yıllarda Cemaat sayesinde bu ilişkinin boyutunun arttığı söyleniyor.

Mormonlar Türkiye’de pek bilinmeyen bir tarikat değil.
Mormonlar Türkiye’de başka bir nedenle daha tartışılmıştı. Suikaste kurban giden öğretim üyesi- yazar Necip Hablemitoğlu, Mormonlar ile Cemaatin paralelliğinden söz edip, Cemaatin İslam anlayışının ABD politikaları ile uyumunu yazmıştı. Hablemitoğlu’nun bu çalışmaları ise DGM savcısı Nuh Mete Yüksel’in Cemaat hakkında hazırladığı iddianamede yer almıştı.

Mormonlar Cemaat ilişkisi kitap olur. Uzatmayalım. Konumuza dönelim…

Utah eyaleti genelinde 500’e yakın Türk yaşıyor. Bunlar Utah eyaletinin geneline yayılmış durumda. İçlerinde yalnızca Türkiye’den giden Türkler yok. Kerkük’ten Ahıska Türkleri’ne değişik bölgelerden Türkler var. Cemaat bunlar içinde etkin faaliyet yürütüyor. 

ABD’deki Cemaatin Türk okullarına kimlerin gittiği de ayrı bir merak konusu?
Bu tür okullara dünyanın çeşitli yerlerindeki yoksullar vs gidebilir. Ama ABD’de Türkler’in dışında kimse bu okullara rağbet göstermiyor.
İşte mesele burada başlıyor. ABD’de Cemaatin Türkiye dışından gelen Türkler’i bu okullar aracılığıyla kendisine katma politikası var. Elbette bu politika ABD ile uyumla sürdürülüyor. ürneğin, Ahıska Türkler’i yaşadıkları ülkelerde kimlikleri nedeniyle baskı gördüğünü iddia ediliyor ve böylelikle ABD’den göçmen vizesi alınıyor. ABD’ye gelenler hemen ABD’deki Cemaat okullarında eğitiliyor. 
İlginçtir kimlikleri nedeniyle baskı gördüğü denilen kişiler eğitimden hemen sonra geldikleri ülkelere dönüyor! Her biri Soros’un finanse ettiği sivil toplum kuruluşlarında görev alıyorlar.

Cemaatin bölgede sadece okul faaliyetleriyle yok. Türk kültürünü tanıtan faaliyetlerde bulunuyorlar. Utah’ta Cemaatin düzenlediği Türk kültürünü tanıtım günlerinde gözleme yapan türbanlı kızlar ideal Türk tipi olarak sunuluyor.



Bunun ötesinde Türk Kültürü’nü tanıtım günlerinde Ahıska Türkleri de kullanılıyor. Türbandan fese Türk Kültürü ile en ufak bir ilgisi bulunmayan kıyafetler Türk kültürü olarak duyuruluyor. Aşağıda cemaat okullarında eğitilmiş Ahıska Türkleri’nin gösterisinde gördüğünüz gibi.




şimdi gelelim Utah üniversitesi’ne…

Utah üniversitesi’nin adı Türkiye’de sürekli Cemaat ile anılıyor. Ancak şunu belirtmek istiyoruz ki Utah üniversitesi Cemaat’ten ibaret değil. 
Hatta Cemaatin buradaki kolları üniversitenin içinde küçük bir azınlığı oluşturuluyor. Cemaatin uzantılarını bir kenara bırakırsak, Utah üniversitesi verdiği nitelikli eğitim ile tanınıyor. Türk akademisyenlerinin hepsi Cemaatçi değil. 

üniversitede bulunan Türk öğrenci sayısı yaklaşık 25 kişi. Türk öğrenciler özellikle üç fakültede bulunuyor: İktisat Fakültesi, Mühendislik Fakültesi, Siyasal Bilimler Fakültesi. Cemaat üyesi öğrencilerin neredeyse tamamı Siyasal Bilimler Fakültesi’nde, sayıları ise 10 kişi civarında. Cemaat bu öğrencilere burs sağlıyor. 
Cemaat üyesi öğrenciler cemaatin evlerinde kalıyor. 

Siyasal Bilgiler Fakültesi’nin en tanınmışları; Fethullah Gülen hakkında yaptığı çalışmalar ile tanınan ve Zaman gazetesinde yazıları yayınlanan, öğretim üyesi Hakan Yavuz ile aynı fakültenin öğrencisi olan Taraf gazetesi yazarı komiser Emrullah (Emre) Uslu.
Ayrıca Utah’ta polis öğrenci olan tek kişi Taraf Yazarı Emre Uslu değil. Polis akademisi mezunu ve polis sitesi “sucveceza.com” da yazarlık yapan emniyetçi Fatih Balcı da Utah’ta doktora yapanlardan.
Ayrıca Zaman gazetesinde yazıları kaleme alan şaban Kardaş da Utah’taki Cemaatci öğrencilerden.
Peki, bu öğrenciler sadece doktora mı yapıyor?
Cemaat üyesi öğrenciler düzenledikleri etkinliklerde Türkiye’yi oldukça olumsuz tanıtıyorlar. 
Düzenledikleri paneller ve seminerlerde Türkiye, demokrasinin ve inanç özgürlüğünün bulunmadığı bir ülke olarak anlatılıyor. Ordunun ve Kemalistler’in demokratik açılımları engellediğini ifade ediyor, hükümetin ve Cemaatin demokrasi mücadelesi verdiğinin altını çiziyorlar.

Cemaat üyeleri üniversite dışında da düzenli toplantılar yapılıyor. Bu toplantılar Cuma akşamları gerçekleştiriliyor. Toplantıya hem üniversite öğrencileri, hem Cemaatin “abi” leri, hem de Cemaatin bölge temsilcileri katılıyor. Zaman zaman ise eyalet dışından isimler toplantıda bulunuyor. 
Bu arada, TSK’dan Cemaat ile ilgili olduğu için atılan bir eski ordu mensubu da zaman zaman bu toplantılara katılıyor. ABD’de görevli bazı emniyet mensuplarının da bu toplantılara katılması şaşkınlık yaratıyor.

Utah’ta Cemaatin genel fotoğrafı bu şekilde…

*Odatv.com*


16 Ekim 2008

----------


## bozok

*KİM BU HAKAN YAVUZ?*


Dr. Hakan Yavuz Utah üniversitesi Siyasal Bilgiler Fakültesi Ortadoğu Araştırmaları Merkezi öğretim üyesi.

Türkiye’de yazdıklarıyla, söyledikleriyle, politik, dini hatta özel hayatındaki tercihleriyle hep konuşulan bir isim.

*AKP'li Edibe Sözen'in eşiydi. Ayrıldılar.* Ama ilişkileri arkadaş olarak hala sıcaklığını koruyor.

Günah sayılan alkolden uzak durmuyor. üzel hayatı kuşkusuz bu yazının konusu değil, geçelim...

Hakan Yavuz ismi ile Fethullah Gülen Cemaati, bilindiği gibi sık sık yan yana geliyor.

Son dönemde Hakan Yavuz’un Fethullah Gülen Cemaati'ni eleştiren ve kendisinin artık ilişkili olmadığını söyleyen açıklamaları, Reuters ile başlayıp hem odatv.com’da hem de Hürriyet Gazetesi'nde yayınlandı. Ne diyordu Hakan Yavuz üzdemir İnce’ye gönderdiği 13 Haziran 2008 tarihli *"tövbesinde":*

"şimdiye kadar bu anlamda tüm cemaatlerden uzak durdum. Kısacası, ben kendimi cemaat mensubu olarak görmedim.

Bazı cemaatler beni kendi mensupları şeklinde algılamış olabilirler. Kişisel görüşüm, Türkiye'de bir cemaate mensubiyetin büyük oranda 'yükselme' veya *'belli kazanımlar elde etme'* amacı taşıdığıdır. Benim bunlara hiçbir zaman ihtiyacım olmadı.

üte yandan ben cemaat karşıtı bir insan da değilim. Bu bir çelişki gibi görülebilir.

Ancak, bir sosyal bilimci olarak böylesine etkili bir olguya karşı da ilgisiz kalamazdım.

Ne var ki söz konusu cemaatin bugünkü 'konumundan' ciddi şekilde hem demokrasimiz açısından hem de toplumsal barış açısından kaygı duyuyorum.

Bir akademisyen olarak bu kaygılarımı Reuters Ajansı'nda ve çeşitli gazetelerde dile getirdim. Rahatsızlık nedenlerim şunlar:

1) Cemaat samimi değil; cemaatin içeride ve dışarıda geliştirdiği birbirine zıt iki ayrı dili var;

2) Cemaat bir siyasi proje peşinde ve bu Cumhuriyet'in kuruluş felsefesine uygun bir proje değil;

3) Cemaatin gerek içeride gerekse uluslararası alanda meşruiyet arayışı, dış aktörler karşısında zayıflığı, onu edilgen bir konuma sokmuş, bu nedenle işbirliği yaptığı uluslararası aktörlerle ilişkisi sorgulanmalıdır;

4) Cemaat özelde Said-i Nursi'nin Risale-i Nur'unu, genelde ise İslam'ı 'araçsallaştırmıştır'. Gittikçe İslam'sız bir İslam anlayışı hÃ¡kim olmakta ve güce odaklanmış bu İslam anlayışı ahlaki çekirdekten uzaklaşmaktadır.
Bunları görebilen biri olarak benim herhangi bir cemaat yapısına aidiyetimin olması mümkün değil.

Cemaatler bana göre özgür düşünceye yer veremezler.

Ayrıca, cemaatler doğaları gereği farklılıkları değil *'aynileşmeyi'* savunur. Bu bağlamda her zaman farklılıkların zenginlik kaynağı ve hayatın olağan yapısı olduğunu savunan, sosyal olguları anlamaya odaklanmış, düşüncelerle dans etmeyi seven biri olarak benim şu veya bu cemaatin 'talebesi' olduğum iddiası doğru değildir."

Evet, Hakan Yavuz ısrarla Fethullah Gülen Cemati ile ilişkisinin hiçbir zaman bulunmadığını ve Cemaati desteklemediğini söylüyor.

*Peki, gerçekten öyle mi?*

Hakan Yavuz bugüne kadar Cemaat ile aynı karede bulunmaktan hiç çekinmedi. Zaman Gazetesi'nde yazılar yazdı. Cemaati savunan akademik çalışmaları yayınlandı. Cemaatin düzenlediği konferanslarda baş konuşmacı oldu. Hatta *“The Emergence of A New Turkey: Democracy and AK Parti”* kitabı, AKP tarafından tanıtım kitapçığı olarak dağıtıldı. Cemaatin olduğu bilinen Abant Platformu’nun Washington toplantılarına konuşmacı olarak katıldı.

Bunlardan birkaç örnek verelim…

Hakan Yavuz, *“Gülen Hareketi: Türk Püritanlar”* isimli makalesinde Fethullah Gülen’i sosyal çığır açan birisi (social innovator) olarak tanımlıyor.

Hakan Yavuz, *"İstikrarlı bir Türkiye için İslami değerlerle Kemalist siyasi sistem arasında bir denge gerekir. Gülen hareketi bu dengeye bir ulaşma yolu sunuyor."* diyor. Hakan Yavuz, ABD’de AKP iktidarından rahatsız olanlar için şu tespiti yapıyor: 

*“Türkiye’deki değişimden rahatsız olanlar genellikle Türkiye’de yıllardır iktidarda olan kokuşmuş yönetici sınıflarla işbirliği halinde olan ve onlara dış meşruiyeti sağlayanlardı.”* (06.11.2002 Zaman)


12–13 Nisan tarihlerinde Joan B. Kroc Uluslararası Barış Enstitüsü’nce düzenlenen, İslam`ın barışa bakışının tartışıldığı konferansta Hakan Yavuz, sufiliğin vehhabilikten daha barışçı olduğu tezini işlerken, barışa katkı adına İslam dünyasından çıkan en başarılı örneğin Türkiye’deki Nur hareketi olduğunu savundu. Nur hareketini ve Fethullah Gülen’i bir model olarak savundu.

Cemaate ilişkin açıklamalarını tekrarladığı SkyTürk’te Serdar Akinan’ın programında Hakan Yavuz, Cemaat ile ilişkisinin olmadığını söyledikten sonra cumhuriyetin kuruluş felsefesi olmadığını, anlatıyordu. 

Cumhuriyetin sorunlarını da ahlaki olarak tanımlayan Yavuz, bu nedenle Said-Nursi’ye dönülmesini savunuyordu. Ancak Hakan Yavuz’un tespitlerinden en dikkat çekici olanı, ABD’nin Cemaati gözden çıkardığına ilişkin tespitti. Buna dikkat etmenizi istiyoruz.

Açıkçası Hakan Yavuz yıllarca Cemaati memnun eden faaliyetlerin içinde oldu. Görüş olarak bir İslami kalvinizmi savundu. Sufi İslam’ı kendine kaynak olarak gösterdi. Cemaatin eğitim, ekonomi, siyaset alanında sivrilmesini ve piyasa ile bütünleşmesini bu değişimin temsilcisi olmasına bağladı. Cemaati övdü. üverken Cemaat için* "Bir Türk Protestanlaşması ve Türk Siyonizmi'dir"* gibi ilginç sıfatlar kullandı. Kısacası Hakan Yavuz her fırsatta Cemaatin tezlerini belirli bir sistematikle savundu.

Sanırız Hakan Yavuz’un fikirsel dünyasını açıkladık.

*Biraz da Utah günlerini anlatmamız gerekiyor:*

Hakan Yavuz son dönemde İslamcı harekette moda olan İsrail’de doktora yapanlar kervanına 1989’da Hebrew üniversitesi doktora programına girerek katıldı. 2001’de Joan B. Kroc Enstitüsü’nde Rockfeller bursu ile Fethullah Gülen üzerine araştırma yazdı. Sonra Utah’ta öğretim üyeliği görevine devam etti; hani şu günlerdir hangi kesimlerin odağı haline geldiğini yazdığımız Ortadoğu Araştırmaları Enstitüsü’nde.

ABD’de Cemaati takip edenlerin karşılaştıkları bir vakıf var: *Türk Kültür Vakfı.*

Türk Kültür Vakfı’nın başında Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nın eski bir mensubu olan *Güler Köknar* var.

İlginçtir, Türk Kültürü’nü tanıttığı iddia edilen ve bu sayede bakanlıklardan destek alan kuruluşun sembolü Osmanlı Tuğrası.

Vakıf ABD’de yapılan etkinliklere adeta para akıtıyor. Geçtiğimiz aylarda yapılan festivaller için üç milyon dolar harcadı. Festivalde Türk Kültürü olarak tanıtılan yine yağlı güreş, mehter takımı, fesli ve türbanlı gençler, Osmanlı çadırı vardı. Konuşmalarda İslami vurgular dikkat çekti. üstelik ABD’de konuşulanlar festivalin 19 Mayıs’ta düzenlenen Türk yürüyüşüne alternatif olarak düzenlendiği görüşünde.

Festivale AKP’li milletvekilleri katılıyor. üstelik konuşulanlara göre festivalin düzenlenmesine vakıf Ali Babacan ile beraber karar veriyor. Kısacası Vakıf, hükümetin ve Cemaatin oradaki şubesi gibi. Topladığı desteği bu amaçla dağıtıyor.

Vakfın Utah üniversitesi Siyaset Bilimi Fakültesi Ortadoğu Araştırmaları Merkezi tarafından gerçekleştirilen pek çok çalışmayı desteklediği iddia ediliyor. Merkezin Türkiye üzerine yaptığı çalışmalarına zaman zaman Vakıf tarafından fon sağlandığı herkes tarafından dile getiriliyor.

ürneğin 2006 tarihinde Utah’ta* “Bir İslam kentleşmesi Modeli Konya-Dönüşmekte Olan şehir Konya”* isimli bir sempozyum düzenleniyor. Sempozyumda cemaatin ekonomik gücünün en fazla olduğu Konya, İslam’ı ekonomi ile modernleştiren şehir olarak anlatılıyor.
Konferansı elbette Hakan Yavuz ve Cemaatten öğrenciler düzenliyor. Dün ismini verdiğimiz öğrencilerin yanı sıra yine Ortadoğu Araştırmaları Merkezi’nden Hasan Kösebalan, Yasin Aktay, polis yazar Fatih Balcı sempozyumun davetlileri.

Hasan Kösebalan geçtiğimiz günlerde ordu eleştirileri ile gündeme gelen USAK’ın strateji yazarlarından. Zaman gazetesinde de yazıyor.

*Yasin Aktay* ise Yeni şafak Gazetesi yazarı. Konya Selçuk üniversitesi öğretim görevlisi. üok ilginçtir, Aktay tezini* “ABD'nin Utah eyaletinde University of Utah bünyesinde, Mormonların iş ahlaki ile Anadolu'da yeni gelişen burjuvazi sınıfının çalışma ahlakları arasında karsılaştırmalı bir çalışma”* olarak yaptı.

Fatih Balcı’nın ise polis yazarlardan olduğunu söylemiştik. Dün ismini zikrettiğimiz kişileri ise tekrar ele almıyoruz.

Konya Belediye Başkanı konferans için *“Sempozyumdan çıkacak sonuçlar, hem Konya hem de ABD'deki muhafazakar yerleşim birimleri için açılım sağlayacak.”* açıklamasında bulundu. Bu konferansın Vakıf tarafından desteklendiği Utah'ta herkes tarafından dile getiriliyor.

Son dönemde Hakan Yavuz’un Cemaati reddeden açıklamaları herkes tarafından ilgiyle izleniyor. Bu açıklamaların, Utah soruşturmasını yürüten askeri savcılıkta Hakan Yavuz ile aynı soyadı taşıyan isimleri de memnun ettiği tahmin edilen bir gerçek!!!

Ancak bu gelişmelere rağmen, *Turkish Culturel Foundation*’u takip eden kaynaklar, Türkiye araştırmaları için Utah'taki Ortadoğu Araştırmaları Merkezi’ne* 900 bin dolar gittiğini* iddia ediyor. Bu parayla merkezin hangi araştırmaları yapacağı merakla bekleniyor.

Odatv.com Utah'taki gelişmeleri aktarmayı sürdürecektir.

*Gelelim sonuca:*

Odatv.com gazetecilik yapmış ve Türkiye kamuoyunda hep merak edilen Utah'ta araştırmalar yapmıştır. Edindiği bilgileri yayınlamıştır. Söz konusu yazı dizisine ilişkin gönderilecek her açıklamayı yayınlamayı da bir gazetecilik ilkesi gereği yerine getirecektir.

*Odatv.com*
17 Ekim 2008

----------

